# pit bull friendly apartments?



## hurleygirly999 (Dec 18, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone at all knows of any pit bull friendly apartments in the charlotte nc area??


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Sorry, I'm on the west coast. I noticed this is your first post. Welcome to the forum. I hope you get what you are looking for in the forum. Just remember not to take anything personal. I think you will find that any question that you have someone will know the answer or where to find the answer. Like I said before WELCOME


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the pack. I'm not familiar with NC area myself but I know we've got several members here who are in the general area. They may not be online til tomorrow, but I'm sure someone can help you.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

It's going to be extremely hard to find an apartment that allows them. I'm from Winston-Salem and I've only found 1 set of apartments in the area that allows them so far. We are still looking currently and I think we are going to end up renting a house. You still have issues with the home owners insurance company not covering the breed or something along those lines so you'll have some trouble. Finding a house or privately owned condos are probably you're best bet. Beccaboo helped me a lot with linking me to her post that she made on craigslist for her area in trying to get people to contact her with apartments they know that allow pit bulls. That's how I even found the 1 apartment in my area. Keep looking and don't give up though. Definitely don't get rid of the dog because you feel like you can't find anywhere! There is somewhere just keep looking!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beccaboo helped me a lot in that area too. It is difficult,but don;t give up!
I got into mine with my dogs,and pits are on the ban list. It's helpful for the manager to meet the dog,and your dog having it's cgc.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

how old is the dog and how big? Sometimes if you speak to your land lord and he gets to meet the dog and doesnt feel that your dog is a "liability" he will let you move in. Also, look into your state's "Pet Law." It is technically a loop hole and renders ANY lease useless, regardless of stated pet clauses. For example, I live in New York City, and our Pet Law is as follows:

*The Administrative Code of New York City § 27-2009, commonly referred to as the "Pet Law," describes the rights of tenants to keep their pets under certain circumstances, despite lease provisions to the contrary. In its plainest reading, the Pet Law provides that once a pet lives in a multiple dwelling (a building with three or more residential units) for three or more months, open and notoriously (not hidden from the building's owners, their agents and on-site employees), then any no-pet clause in a lease is considered waived and unenforceable. A very helpful, in-depth explanation of the Pet Law can be found here (pdf).*

My lease says im allowed to keep a cat or SMALL dog, however i realized i wanted a dog instead (building IS "dog" friendly) and I got him in Oct and he was only 12lbs so he WAS small when i got him. It's now Dec and he is 5 months and 34 lbs now, but it doesnt stop me from taking him on walks in and out of the building and the building management knows my boy and LOVES to play with him so he is DEFINITELY not hidden... its been 3 months, so legally i can keep him in my building. It also helps if when you meet your landlord that HE/SHE themselves are dog owners, they would be more likely to help you out. My land lord is a dog owner and said "i dont care what kind of pets you have as long as you dont have a tiger or lion in your apartment" LMFAO. Look into your laws, and find yourself some loop holes if you can't find an apartment that will take you...

I hope i was able to give you some ideas. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Issa7488 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Pitbulls*

Was reading where they had said that there was only one place that accepted pitbulls in winston salem nc. I was wondering if anyone knew where that was. Because I am currrenetly stayin in a motel because i had no other choice when I moved here but now i have a job and can afford somewhere to stay but cant seem to find anywhere that will take a 65 ib sweet and loving pitbull...


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

You mean your Bullador / Weimer (insert other breed here) mix? I think those are allowed everywhere. haha

Seriously though, good luck with the search.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, you are better off finding a house, not an apartment., with a landlord who doesn't live close by.. call your breed something else. 

I used American Bully once, because the public doesn't know the name yet. They are catching on to American Staffordshire Terriers. I had one potential landlord say about my "Lab mix".. "..as long as it doesn't look like a pitbull".
It's getting harder.. I've owned my home for 15 years.. then when I divorced, reality hit me about my dogs and what people thought. If you also mention 3 dogs and they act like they heard you say 100 dogs.. lol.

I got lucky, I am in a rent to own situation, and my so called landlord is my coworker  ...who happens to breed and show 'top winning' Aussies.:woof:


----------



## therapypitbuls (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm moving to the Winston-Salem area in 2 months and was wondering what is the name of the pit friendly apt community you spoke of?


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Charlotte Pet Friendly Apartment Rentals

Try these ^^ and your welcome if any of these are a help to you!! Only looks like 1 will allow your dog.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

As bad as this sounds, I had to lie to my apartment complex about my dog. In fact no residence I have ever been to allowed pitbulls.

I told them he was a mutt of english bull dog and sharpei 

and they never look at the dog when you pay the deposit. At least not in my case.


----------



## Pitbull Mommy (Dec 7, 2012)

Did you find this apartment in Charlotte. I know of two but they are in the getto (one I live at now and we need to move) We have a 90 lb pit. Dont want to live here anymore.


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

i recently found out myself here in the jacksonville area that lots of apartments are the same way. in fact, on base housing doesn't allow pitbulls period, and i think the other 'notoriously vicious' dogs are also banned (dobermans, rotts, etc.) ... really stupid policies thanks to dumb*sses who ruin a good thing, and the media of course. 

if i were looking to rent, i'd likely go with a single or double wide trailer in a nice area, not only cheaper for what you get, but more likely to find landlords who are ok with it. some people shutter at the idea of a trailer though...those who do not realize that you CAN find a really nice trailer these days.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

^^Used to live in a nice trailer here in Winston... the park it was in however was not the best, but we dealt with it.

I now rent a house from someone who doesn't care about my dogs, just that I pay rent. I'll see if I can figure out if they have a site with their listings, I know they are mostly based in Charlotte.


----------



## jimmyfallon (Jun 21, 2016)

I was hoping maybe some smaller associations/shared beaches allowed dogs but it sounds like we might need to consider waterfront on a smaller lake or not plan to take them swimming.Fortunately we have bulldogs that swim instead of sink so we are just looking for somewhere for them to wade around. We take them to a local river here at home and they love wading in to cool off and also find Rental for them after some long time.


----------

